# Werribee River "Upper"



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Mango's,  
The other day whent for a walk along the Werribee River above the weir, this section of water looks incredible lots of snags deep and clean lots of trees on the banks making it nearly impossible to fish from the bank.  There is a council canoe launch platform just up from the weir  . My question is, is it worth having a go :? is there trout, redfin & or Native fish in this strech of water. If the wind does not get to bad today i might give it a go later today if anyone is keen on trying a fresh water fish session more than welcom to come along. Ill post the launch site in the Dairy.

The best thing about this bit of water is it is only just up the road from my house 

Cheers Kelly


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep - there's trout in there.... there can also be hoards of redfin on a summers day.

At night you can catch river blackfish as well.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds like a great target for a Reddie bash when the weather warms up, and they wake up


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Was talking to the guy at the local tackle store today and he reckons there is also the odd yellowbelly? :? 
Plans have changed so ill have to make another date for this maiden voyage up river.
But when the weather warms up look out here i come casting lures and maybee sinking the odd beer or two between casts 

Cheers Kelly


----------

